# 16 week old Silkie



## lttdoming (May 31, 2013)

I can't believe I may have another boy!!!!! 
I have a Buff that was hatched the same day that has a full mulberry comb and wattle. It was quite obvious at 5 weeks he was a boy. The white one in the photo is starting to show a little pink....
What do you all think????


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Hard to say still. It has the stance like my rooster but that doesn't really mean anything. It's still really early.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Agree, stance says boy but its still a bit early.

If you think the pink designates sex in Silkies, it doesn't.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

What a little beauty!!!


----------



## lttdoming (May 31, 2013)

*Hatched the same day.... very different looking!*

This is Phil (Buff) hatched the same day as the white Silkie. As you can see they are very different.
I'm hoping that the white one is female. My black silkie developed a comb and wattle over night at 5 month old and started crowing soon after.

I would love at least one female!


----------

